
What price branding? - Cogito
http://www.australiancreative.com.au/news/what-price-branding
======
Cogito
I would love to see a listing of logos ranked by price in today's value. Some
measure of how the company's value has changed as a result of the new logo (in
the case of a redesign) or how successful the company has been would be
interesting too.

Anyone know of such a thing already existing?

